# Ridgepoint Manor 2012



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

HUGE thanks to FontGeek...he made the sign, I just glued it to the metal. Lantern is a Big Lots cheap POS that I spray painted with two different colors of "stone texture" spray paint.










Night shots to come.....


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

*Ridgepoint Manor*

Started my own display in 2011, but it was super mall. Lurked on here for the past year and slowly built up a display. Main theme, that will be ongoing, is a cemetery that is outside of an old manor. I will add in things that fit in as I have time over the years.

Some daytime shots:

Crate boards that I dry brushed the green and did a stencil for the letters.










Casket that is old cedar fence boards. Can't remember the cheap toe pincher tutorial that I used, but it is a well known one.










A cheap prop I bought a few years ago, it is seriously one of my favorites!










I think this needs no intro......










yep...Cubs fan....


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Another cheap prop that has become one of my favorites. It talks and says such classic things as: "The last thing I remember saying was, honey, put down that machete", and, "Does this stick make me look fat???"


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Shots from front of the house. To the left is the "original" cemetery and the expansion is to the right. I only had two lights this year with some LED spots, and I realized I need some serious additions in the lighting department. Next year....(just like a Cubs fan would say huh....):

Manor Sign with a LED flashlight with green filter over it: 









Same sign with flicker light in the back:










"Expansion" to the right, original to the left (can't really see it):










Expansion Sign, lit by LED flashlight with "Straw" filter. Rusty lantern is to the right of the sign:










Original cemetery from the back:


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Moon the night before....


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Interior shots:

Favorite guy again:










Flaming funkin (uses a fake flame):










The Goat:









Drac:


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

So that is my haunt for the year. Had so much fun with my 2 year old son and 4 month old son, that we forgot to count the TOTs. We did go through 800 pieces of candy, but that doesn't mean much. Already planning for next year (alter a blucky, MIB, lighting, more fog, etc) and my wife is glad that I was able to get everything stored away this weekend. Thanks for everyone's "how-to" posts. I won't be up in the big leagues, but it is fun and we get tons of compliments all night long. Enjoy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you have an excellent start to your expanding cemetery. I said this in another thread and it applies here as well: Cemeteries are like gardens - They grow over the years

Your signs look wonderful! I like how you used candles to light the tombstones, and I'm all for cheap favorite props having a place in the scene (I think we have the brother of that smart-a$$ taklking skull)


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Well done, Kraken! Especially love the tombstone marked 'Husband... spent too much on Halloween'!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Forgot to add: put glow sticks and a "weasel-ball" to roll around in the coffin...that $3 worth FREAKED people out! People thought a person was in there or it was going to bust open. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I said this in another thread and it applies here as well: Cemeteries are like gardens - They grow over the years


I love that quote, Roxy! That they certainly do!

You have a really great start on your haunt, Kraken. Next year you'll add a few more pieces. And then the next year and then the next year and then the next year... :googly:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice...........!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

"Husband-spent too much on Halloween" stone is hilarious. I think my wife would love that in our graveyard too. Nicely done.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Everything looks great!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with your display. I love the candles.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great start! I am almost starting over myself, you will be amazed how fast it grows now that the bug has bit. Let's just say, my wife would probably buy the 'Husband... spent too much on Halloween' grave marker from you to use on me


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

That was from the first year...we just kept making trips to Lowe's and her eyes kept getting bigger with each trip. Forced me to take a break this year....so I had to look into free stuff to keep my fix.....................




I am such a junkie.........................


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

how did u make the candles??


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Looks very spooktacular! I love the tombstones and the candles are awesome. It is amazing how your lighting at night totally changes it into something sinister, yet magical!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your signs are nicely done, love the wording on the expansion sign. Like the use of all the candles and the husband spent too much stone is a hoot!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very good lighting, Kraken. Nicely done!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job! The lighting is set perfectly.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Your haunt sign looks great! Love the tombstones and your props came alive with your lighting...nice job!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, not many plans for this year, want to do about 3 stones and maybe some fence columns. Will most likely focus on lighting this year as well. 

My biggest idea for this year is to rig up a bell to a tombstone. Got the idea when reading about Victorian funeral practices. Some casket makers would rig up a bell as an alarm, should one be buried alive! Would love to find a way to rig up a small bell that would randomly go off. 

If I have time, I am looking to do a grounds keeper as well. Why must I wait until the end of summer to START every year!?!?!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Ambitious plans are good- what ever doesn't get done will be put on the docket for next year. Nice start last year, it will only get better this year. I like the idea of a bell with a tombstone- that will startle them.


----------

